# hijack log and winlogon.exe Q



## Clarke (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi, I'm wondering how this log is, and I also wonder what winlogon.exe is--it seems to be causing trouble. Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 2:08:08 PM, on 7/27/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://sandiego.cox.net/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www.hotpopup.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\CD-WRI~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SEARCH (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ANTIVIRUS (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ENTERTAINMENT (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SECURITY (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SEARCH (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://cgi.verizon.net/bookmarks/bmredir.asp?region=west&bw=dsl&cd=4.0&bm=ho_home
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://lw10fd.law10.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir8d204.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - file://E:\Bin\html\files\MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {43B70AAD-23F4-4FD8-ADD9-441D8592EEB8} (Snapfish Fix Photo Control) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishImageEditor.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = it.wsu.edu

--clarke


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Clarke

You are using an old version of Hijack This. Go here http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and get the latest version and then post a new log.


----------



## Clarke (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's the new log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 4:00:20 PM, on 7/27/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CD-WRITER PLUS\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\KEYBOARD\TYPE32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sandiego.cox.net/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotpopup.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://sandiego.cox.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\,HomeOldSP = http://www.unipages.cc/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\CD-WRI~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SEARCH (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ANTIVIRUS (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ENTERTAINMENT (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SECURITY (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SEARCH (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://cgi.verizon.net/bookmarks/bmredir.asp?region=west&bw=dsl&cd=4.0&bm=ho_home
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://lw10fd.law10.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir8d204.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - file://E:\Bin\html\files\MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {43B70AAD-23F4-4FD8-ADD9-441D8592EEB8} (Snapfish Fix Photo Control) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishImageEditor.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = it.wsu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 134.121.2.54

thanks,
clarke


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix Checked"

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotpopup.com/ie/

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\,HomeOldSP = http://www.unipages.cc/

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = it.wsu.edu

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 134.121.2.54

Restart your computer and delete the c:\windows\winlogon.exe file.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Also have this one fixed. It's a known hijacker:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg*

After rebooting, delete the C:\spp.reg file.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 6, 2003)

Running WinME, and I've been getting "cannot import C:\spp.reg" upon booting up. I googled and found this site, and I see it's a hijacker?!?

My system can't seem to find a C:\spp.reg, so there's nothing to delete.

Any ideas?


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Download HijackThis. Unzip, run, "Scan", "Scan" changes to "Save log". Save the log and copy and paste the HijackThis log into your next post.

Do not fix anything in HijackThis. Most entries will be harmless.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 6, 2003)

Will do, Top Banana. My machine is at home, so I'll work on it tonight, but it sure didn't seem like a virus....

It started with the jpgs on every window coming up red X. I downloaded the latest IE and that's fine now, but the spp.reg problem on boot up remains.


----------



## Nardito (Aug 16, 2003)

OK i have the same problem as MisterE so i did what you told him and here is the log file. Thanks in advance.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 1:22:18 PM, on 8/16/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND MICRO\PC-CILLIN 2002\PCCIOMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND MICRO\PC-CILLIN 2002\PCCPFW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND MICRO\PC-CILLIN 2002\PCCGUIDE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND MICRO\PC-CILLIN 2002\PCCCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND MICRO\PC-CILLIN 2002\POP3TRAP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARKX73\ACMONITOR_X73.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LEXMARKX73\ACBTNMGR_X73.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRINTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.retrogames.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] soundman.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCCIOMON.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCIOMON.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop3trap.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\Pop3trap.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X73 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X73.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X73 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X73.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\ADAPTE~1\CREATECD\CREATE~1.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [PCCIOMON.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCIOMON.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [PCCPFW] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCPFW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Reboot.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37814.8791435185
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Check and have Hijack This fix the following:

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg*

Now restart your computer, and delete the C:\spp.reg file itself.
That will do it.

Cheers,


----------



## Nardito (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks. Much Respect 

Peace


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Pleasure!


----------



## hyde364 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi there can anybody help me decipher this log. I think i`m in the right place. Whenever i use the web something happens to my pc. I can run applications ie, when i go to use media player if says not enough memory to perform function, Rather frustrating. Any advice would be greatfully appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 06:43:42, on 18/08/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP2 (5.00.2920.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINNT\System32\system32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {1EF7926D-80A1-4A8D-A74A-A3C2C1A97AB4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evidence Eliminator] C:\Program Files\Evidence Eliminator\ee.exe /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {80DD2229-B8E4-4C77-B72F-F22972D723EA} (AvxScanOnline Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/bitdefender.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} (loader Class) - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7DC2A2E-FC34-11D3-B1D9-00A0C99B41BB} (Zoom Class) - http://www.zoomify.com/download/zoomify305.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{12F11AE1-A1AA-41B8-9122-B685AAC821F9}: NameServer = 194.72.9.34 194.74.65.68
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{12F11AE1-A1AA-41B8-9122-B685AAC821F9}: NameServer = 194.72.9.34 194.74.65.68


----------



## hyde364 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hmmmm, it should read cant run applications.


----------



## Stipty (Aug 18, 2003)

could someone examine my log? i have the same problem
thanks in advance

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 9:43:19, on 18-8-03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2919.6304)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVCONSOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WEBSCANX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\ALOGSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ANVSHELL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RULAUNCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MIJN DOCUMENTEN\HUGO\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://searchbar.linksummary.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://searchbar.linksummary.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://searchbar.linksummary.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.startpagina.nl/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://searchbar.linksummary.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://the-exit.com/search
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://the-exit.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.chello.nl/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://the-exit.com/search
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://searchbar.linksummary.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer aangeboden door chello broadband
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Taakcontrole] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\CMGRDIAN.EXE" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [anvshell] anvshell.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LiveNote] livenote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - Startup: Office Opstarten.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office Snelzoeken.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.chello.nl/
O14 - IERESET.INF: MS_START_PAGE_URL=http://www.msn.nl
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {06EE5631-8B69-4BF6-A531-91BDDF785734} (chelloInstall.Install) - http://quickfix.chello.nl/esupport/asp/chelloInstall.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Check and have HT fix the following:

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://the-exit.com/search
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://the-exit.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://the-exit.com/search

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg*

Now restart your computer, and delete the C:\spp.reg file

Groetjes,


----------



## Stipty (Aug 18, 2003)

after i rebooted my pc i cant seem to find the C:\spp.reg file, how do i delete it manually?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

The file could possibly have the "Hidden" attribute (although it usually doesn't):

- Open My Computer. 
- Select the View menu and click Folder Options. 
- Select the View Tab. 
- In the Hidden files section select "Show all files". 
- UNcheck "Hide file extensions for known file types"
- Click OK.

Now do a Find Files for *spp.reg* and delete it if/when found.

If it doesn't turn up, you can safely assume it's gone.


----------



## Stipty (Aug 18, 2003)

it didnt show up after i did a search so i assume its gone

thanks alot :up:


----------



## Nardito (Aug 16, 2003)

You could try deleting spp.reg from the antivirus. i did it that way after using hijakc this.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stipty:_
> *it didnt show up after i did a search so i assume its gone
> *


Excellent!


----------



## bburskey (Aug 21, 2003)

so all i had to do was restart windows in safe mode and then run AV full system scan and boom, 81 infected files later, my system is running fine again.


----------



## Berlinda Ong (Aug 24, 2003)

I deleted the spp.reg file when i see it, and i got this error message saying that i have a missing file when i start my window 98 SE.

this is my log file, please help me, thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 3:09:23 PM, on 8/24/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2919.6304)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACER INC\POWERKEY\POWERKEY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SLEEP MANAGER\SLEEPMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACER INC\INDICATOR V1.2\INDICATOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.qut.edu.au/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.qut.edu.au:3128
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.qut.edu.au;*.qut.com;<local>
O1 - Hosts: 216.234.118.140 auto.search.msn.com
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Notebook Manager] "C:\Program Files\Notebook Manager\nbm.exe -1"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcerPowerkey] "C:\Program Files\Acer Inc\Powerkey\Powerkey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SleepManager] "C:\Program Files\Sleep Manager\SleepMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pcc] c:\windows\pcc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Indicator] "C:\Program Files\Acer Inc\Indicator v1.2\d_indicator.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICSMGR] ICSMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Pcc] c:\windows\pcc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .png: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://66.28.45.60/Download_Plugin.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## gloman42 (Sep 18, 2003)

When I use IE lately none of the gifs and such will load, just a red x in a box. then sometimes a message about winlogon pops up. There's probably even more stuff messed up with this computer, it would be great if I could just get it all out. Anyway, here's the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 12:42:13 AM, on 9/18/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVCONSOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\DIGITAL DASHBOARD\DEVGULP.EXE
C:\CPQS\BWTOOLS\SCCENTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DBSERVER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RULAUNCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MY DOWNLOADS\RYAN'S MP3\APPS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = C:\WINDOWS\system32\search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.google.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.aol.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchxp.com/search.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFAF} - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MSCBIH.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {82599E0A-8C81-11d7-9F97-0050FC5441CB} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\shdocvw.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {ACB1E670-3217-45C4-A021-6B829A8A27CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSCSHELLEXTENSION.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXM6Patch_981116] C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gravis AppAware Loader] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DBServer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Home (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .SWF: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\COMMUNICATOR\PROGRAM\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .ppt: C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\COMMUNICATOR\PROGRAM\PLUGINS\NPDOC.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {33288993-5664-11D4-8B5B-00D0B73B3518} (ell Class) - http://aol.ea.com/downloads/games/common/ieell.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: Dialpad US Java Applet - http://www.dialpad.com/applet/src/vscp.cab
O16 - DPF: {525A15D0-4938-11D4-94C7-0050DA20189B} (SnoopyCtrl Class) - http://aol.ea.com/downloads/games/common/snoopy/iesnoopy.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-000000000000} - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries. Close all windows except HijackThis before fixing.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = C:\WINDOWS\system32\search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie-search.com/srchasst.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchxp.com/search.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFAF} - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MSCBIH.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {82599E0A-8C81-11d7-9F97-0050FC5441CB} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\shdocvw.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe


----------



## baginz (Dec 1, 2003)

SPP.REG SIMILAR PROB/DO NOT UNDERSTRAND RESOLVE-BELOW IS COPY OF SCAN LOG...PLEASE ASSIST AS THIS WINDOW POP UP ON RE-BOOT IS A PAIN...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:20:30 PM, on 12/01/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TRACELESS\TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\MAIN\EXE\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://nativehardcore.com/main/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.znext.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.znext.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://nativehardcore.com/main/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.znext.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.google.ca/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroPopUp Bar - {72A58725-2635-4725-8C53-686DFD1FEB8D} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZP.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemSearch] regedit.exe -s C:\WINDOWS\spp.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Traceless] C:\Program Files\Traceless\launch.exe
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Sample Toolband Serach - res://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZP.DLL/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Downloads (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37909.4011458333
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://chat.privatefeeds.com:8000/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - https://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Baginz.....
Run hijackthis again and put a checkmark against these entries....double check
in case you miss anything....
.....then,close all browser and outlook windows and "fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://nativehardcore.com/main/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.znext.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.znext.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://nativehardcore.com/main/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.znext.com/ie/
O3 - Toolbar: ZeroPopUp Bar - {72A58725-2635-4725-8C53-686DFD1FEB8D} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZP.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemSearch] regedit.exe -s C:\WINDOWS\spp.reg
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Sample Toolband Serach - res://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZP.DLL/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://chat.privatefeeds.com:8000/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - https://www.stopzilla.com/_download...ller/dwnldr.cab

Re-boot into safe mode [by tapping the F8 key on bootup]
and delete:
C:\WINDOWS\spp.reg
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZP.DLL
And un-install Zeropopup,its Adware.

Also....Can you tell me what this is:
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Traceless] C:\Program Files\Traceless\launch.exe


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Berlinda Ong......
Run hijackthis again and put a checkmark against these entries....double check
in case you miss anything....
.....then,close all browser and outlook windows and "fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
O1 - Hosts: 216.234.118.140 auto.search.msn.com

If you dont know what this is:
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pcc] c:\windows\pcc.exe
Fix with HijackThis....
Right-click pcc.exe and send a zipped copy to [email protected]
And ill have it analysed.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spp] regedit -s C:\spp.reg

As above with this next one.
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Pcc] c:\windows\pcc.exe
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://66.28.45.60/Download_Plugin.exe
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

Re-boot...do a "start" "search" forspp.reg and delete it.

Ill let you know what to do about pcc.exe


----------



## RS_SS350 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi, this is my first post on this board - i found this great thread when i was doing a search for winlogon.exe... my internet security alerted me that it was trying to communicate with an outside computer... anyway, here's my hijackthis log, please let me know what i can fix

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 10:33:40 AM, on 3/26/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Apache_Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Network ICE\BlackICE\blackd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\EPOAgent\naimas32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
C:\Apache_Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\rob\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dogpile.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
N3 - Netscape 7: # Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the browser is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the browser exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/

user_pref("aim.session.firsttime", false);
user_pref("browser.activation.checkedNNFlag", true);
user_pref("browser.bookmarks.added_static_root", true);
user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "http://www.google.com/");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.7.2");
user_pref("dom.disable_open_during_load", true);
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("network.cookie.prefsMigrated", true);
user_pref("prefs.converted-to-utf8", true);
user_pref("privacy.popups.first_popup", false);
user_pref("browser.helperApps.neverAsk.openFile", "application%2Fx-java-jnlp-file");
(C:\Documents and Settings\rob\Appli
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_07\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dvd43] C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-18.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1097371014890
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.ofoto.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.2) - https://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-1_4-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B69F2A9C-E470-11D3-AFA3-525400DB7692} (Actimage Room Control) - http://lopes.armstrong.com/ib/databases/actimage40803.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/DS3/DS3.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/sj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326

THANKS!


----------

